# 12 Days



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some homemade clips to the tune of "12 Days of X-Mass" (ahem). 

14 Days of Homeschooling:

[video=youtube;rN4o3OxFzqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN4o3OxFzqA[/video]

THE 14 DAYS OF HOMESCHOOL

12 Days of a Large Family Christmas:

[video=youtube;xaD8xat6VDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaD8xat6VDw[/video]


----------

